# DA polisher extension



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking at buying extension bars for my DA polisher to get in those hard to reach areas and fiddley areas.

I know that the thread on my Duren DA is 5/16", as per the backing plates that came with it. these extension bars are a 'M14' thread. Is this the same? as I know most DA polishers and Rotary polishers use a recognised thread measurement so they can be cross branded. The link is below.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-6-M14-R...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e97e09c2c

Cheers all !:wall:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The extension bars linked to are for a rotary polisher. They can not be used with a DA polisher due to the random orbit dual action of the machine, unfortunately.

Best you can do is use a smaller backing plate and pad to try and polish the difficult areas.

Alan W


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

5/16" is 7.9 mm..... M14 is 14mm coarse thread.
So no they wouldnt fit as they are completely different sizes as well as the description above.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think so, 5/16" is about 8mm.

I have never used an extension bar but I bet it's tricky on a da with it oscillating. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Arrrh well beaten to it!!!!
Gonz.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

It doesn't matter if the thread size is the same as the OP's DA or not - simple fact that extension bars can not be used with a DA, due to the motion of the machine. 

Alan W


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

Fair enough thanks all


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Be fun to watch someone try


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

rottenapple said:


> Be fun to watch someone try


Cant disagree with that.. Especially a 21mm throw


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

rottenapple said:


> Be fun to watch someone try


Wouldn't it just! :lol:

The eBay seller's auction title and description looks like a deliberate attempt to obtain sales through deception in my opinion. :devil:

Alan W


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Wouldn't it just! :lol:
> 
> The eBay seller's auction title and description looks like a deliberate attempt to obtain sales through deception in my opinion.
> 
> Alan W


Agreed not sure why it has to have any mention of a da apart from to decieve


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

stupid question but i dont know,what would happen with extension bar attached


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The da would become a very dangerous tool as the oscillating head would be away from the balanced centre of gravity making it into a totally unholdable tool due to the vibrations it would set up


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

You'd do well to keep hold of it!


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

AllenF said:


> The da would become a very dangerous tool as the oscillating head would be away from the balanced centre of gravity making it into a totally unholdable tool due to the vibrations it would set up





stumpy90 said:


> You'd do well to keep hold of it!


thank you


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

If you want to know roughly what the difference is... Press the trigger of an electric drill with the drill bit in it... Then put the chuck key in the end and press the trigger. 
As Allen says, the weight is not central, throwing it all over the place.


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

stumpy90 said:


> If you want to know roughly what the difference is... Press the trigger of an electric drill with the drill bit in it... Then put the chuck key in the end and press the trigger.
> As Allen says, the weight is not central, throwing it all over the place.


That would be great to master the art of off centre weight on the DA. At least you know that it wouldnt get any harder! LOL


----------



## Floyd (Jan 1, 2015)

rottenapple said:


> Agreed not sure why it has to have any mention of a da apart from to decieve


We should buy and issue complaints, claim for new Flex rotarys and DA's


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

stumpy90 said:


> If you want to know roughly what the difference is... Press the trigger of an electric drill with the drill bit in it... Then put the chuck key in the end and press the trigger.
> As Allen says, the weight is not central, throwing it all over the place.


Careful or you could have someone's eye out doing that!! Lol. 
Gonz.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Or even put the drill bit in but catch it between the jaws not central then try and drill a hole in a soft piece if wood.


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Extensions do work on a DA, watch the video 1:20 and at about 1:50 you can see he is using a Porter Cable machine with extension bars.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Has anyone else tried an extension bar then?

The video clearly show one being used on a DA

I'll be ordering one


----------

